# Can anyone tell were these actuators were used?



## v194 (Jun 29, 2007)

One is a Lear and the other is an Air Research I have contacted both companies and they said that their information does not go back that far.

Any suggestions?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 29, 2007)

The Lear actuator looks like a trim system actuator - it may be used on a number of aircraft. Its hard to say what that air valve actuator is for, perhaps an outflow valve or pressurization...


----------



## v194 (Jun 29, 2007)

If you notice on the Lear unit there is a stamping of the letters US with an anchor between them. 

I was told WW2 era for both parts does this sound right? Like I said Lear indicated to me that they have not been based out of Piqua Ohio since the early 40's


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2007)

CHECK THIS OUT!!!

RFQ Looking for vintage Lear Actuator


----------



## v194 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes That is me. I posted that in 2002 and never got a response. I understand that most parts vendors will not even reply unless you have the application. Since I don't know what it came off of they are unable or unwilling to source them.


----------

